# Looking to Upgrade do you have one of these?



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Striper, Angler, Pro-line, Trophy

Erie Boat

I am looking to upgrade. I currently have a Sea Ray Weekender 230. Its a great boat and the creature comforts are nice with the family and sleeping over. The ride is awesome. I bought this boat to figure out what my next boat was going to be family cruiser or fishing boat. It has served me well by being able to do both. But the focus even with the family is fishing. So I will give up the luxury for function.

What I have figured out is I really want a trailerable 19-21' with outboard(s) to reduce weight and extend the season. I can add 2 months in a year like this to my season. I am leaning towards a walk around. I want to keep a cabin for the kids to duck into, change in, or sleep occassionally.

Questions:
What do you like about your 19-21' and why would you recommend it?
What don't you like about your 19-21'?
What do you know about Angler boats?
Which outboard would you buy next/again...Yamaha/Merc/Evinrude?

http://www.anglerboats.com/


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine is a center console. Ezbite has a walkaround version, maybe he can tell you some of the strong/week points. The ride in my C.C. is a little wet and chilly on a windy day-----not much cover at all. It would be nice to have a head too. I would purchase a walkaround if I could do it over again. I'm currently having my throttle and steering cables replaced to the tune of $1100. The couple of times the boat was used in the Outer Banks really took a toll. Definately go with the hydraulic steering option if the boat doesn't come with it standard. Don't forget a raw water washdown if it's not standard---wish I had added it. Had to add a hydrofoil fin to make the ride on my boat a little nicer. Still wish I had trim tabs. Motor is a 125 carburated O.B. Wish I had gone with the 135 fuel injected . On the plus side the motor always starts and I've never been towed in. Boat trailers nicely with a 1500 crew cab Chevy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

love the trophy..cuddy sleeps great. boat handles great.very easy to trailer. just wish i would have went bigger only because 21 footers have the enclosed head (im pretty sure). the porta potty is getting old. ive got a 150hp long shaft merc. it does get up and go and i mean go. but it also sucks down the gas. im thinking of getting a smaller outboard. probably 115hp. not very often on erie do i get to open her all the way up. 1 footers and your airborne at full throttle with the 150hp, so theres no need for that power unless you want to pull a skier. i dont. i think hyd steering would be nice also. yes the trophy is a great all around boat. if i get another (bigger) boat it will be a trophy. but for now probably just get the smaller motor. wow i cant believe i typed that. not very often you hear someone say they got too much motor..lol.

its the walk around cuddy, if your perchin theres lots of room to fish up front too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm surprised that you would want a smaller motor, if you are getting airborne with a 150 you probably just need some tabs to keep that bow down, I know those boats are prone to riding to high in the bow, tabs will put it down and give you a way better slicing ride through erie chop. 

If you go to a smaller motor you might have problems getting on plane with 3 or 4 guys and full tank, on erie you want the most motor you can give it and believe it or not if you go smaller your gas bill will be higher. The less motor you have the more you need to push it. I would be willing to bet my 21 footer with a 250hp on it gets better gas consumption at cruizing speed becuase my motor bearly has to work to get to go. It's weird but that's just the way it is.

Always go with more motor you can never have enough even if you don't use it much, plus you will have a super hard time selling it if you are that unpowered, who don't like more ponies on the transom. You should never go below 75% of the Max rating.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with Kgone. You will probably regret the smaller motor. My C.C. is lighter than the W.A. and I still wish I had went higher than the 125. It seems like it works too hard when there are more than two of us onboard, or I have a "well fed"  friend onboard.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i would like to get trim tabs. i was thinking that my problem is the bow rides too high. not sure if i have room between the kicker and transom. do they make ones that go under the boat?

good advise on the resale value. thanks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey EZ, there are some really neat ones called Smart Tabs they are self adjusting, so if you got corn fed on one side of the boat and cabbage feed on the other it will level the rig out, plus they work really well for underpowered boats when it comes to ride and getting on place and keeping plane or low speeds without falling off plane. My friend added them to his 1950 Lund Tyee and they worked great, they fit on his boat and he has a kicker probably the same beam as your boat they should fit and they are made right here in Northeast Ohio, in Brecksville.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep, K has it right...add some tabs and you'll be go to go. I have a Trophy too, but she's a little heavier. It's 5500 #s empty with the 5L (220hp) and holds 86 gallons of fuel. Once it's up, not to much will slow it down...it's not a speedster but does get it done in the big stuff.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's the first time I ever heard anyone say thay they wished they had a smaller motor.

Remember, there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey kgone, thanks for the info. found them (smart tabs) online, bran new $ 150.. free shipping. looks like thats what i will be installing. there 12"x9" im positive ive got room between the kicker for that. i wonder if i'll be able to get gid of the trolling buckets with the tabs?? thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey no problem that is what this board is for. The tabs are not hydraulic or electric they are self adjusting, with some you can trim them all the way down to slow up a a big rig but not with these these are for running performance, you will have to adjust them just right to get max performance and ride out of them, but once you do they will be sweet. Make sure you run the boat prior to puttting them on, take notes on how fast you are going when it comes on plane and when it drops off plane, the guy who sells them will be able to help you get the tuned right, there are a couple different accutators that you can get depending on your boat, be sure to get the right ones the first time around, my buddy had to get ones with lighter load on them as they wheren't pushing the bow down enough but helped out with planning. Just talk to him and pick his brain I am sure he has sold them to people with your boat and can help with the tips. 

You'll still need your buckets, I would think about getting a kicker with Ez steer as your next boat investment, only way to troll Erie, plus your main motor won't get gummed up and will have a ton less hours, also good for resale value, the cool thing about the kicker is that is something you can always take with you and just leave the bracket. Best invenstment for a troller IMO


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> You'll still need your buckets, I would think about getting a kicker with Ez steer as your next boat investment, only way to troll Erie, plus your main motor won't get gummed up and will have a ton less hours, also good for resale value, the cool thing about the kicker is that is something you can always take with you and just leave the bracket. Best invenstment for a troller IMO


i have and use a 9.9 merc on a kicker bracket off the transoms port side. we need to use the main motor when trolling in 2 footers or bigger. when we use the kicker in larger waves or heavy winds its very hard for the inexperienced ones with me steering to stay on course. i also do have and use the EZsteer.(it works great) i think my next major trolling investment is going to be some type of remote throttle control like shortdrift has.. it has a rotary knob controlling the throttle speed. its sweet. no more tiller handle extension..

i always pull the plugs and clean them if we used the main motor for much trolling before the next trip out. i also carry a spare set of new plugs at all times. although my plugs are the flat type and never have seemed to be gummed up..i usually just wipe off any residue with a rag and there good to go. 

if you have anymore tips please feel free to share.. you have single handed changed my mind on going with a smaller main motor. however i would like to maybe look into fuel injection in the future. mine has to be cranked and cranked when cold to start. maybe i need to rebuild the carbs? all 3 of them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No problem at all on the tips. The device that Shortdrift has is called Trollmaster or Trollmaster Pro depending on the model. I also have on my boat, it's great I use it sometimes but the layout of my boat is way different and it's just as easy to turn my kicker handle as it is the trollmaster. On your boat it would be a god sent type gadget they work...and well. 

I know guys who do troll with there big motor also in waves larger than 2 footers, expcially when turning or going into the waves, some kickers on big boats do not have the control needed....a larger diameter 4 black low pitch can help. I plan on getting a new prop for my 9.9, plus it pushes the boat slower with more bite and grab and keeps the speed where it should be not variations of where you want to be...steady.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Consider a Proline. In fact, compare Prolines to any other glass boat made. It's not even close when you look at the construction. No wood in a Proline...not one scrap. The transom is twice as thick on a Proline as a Trophy, not to mention the gunwhales do not need to be reinforced to mount riggers or tracks for rod holders. 

Cost comparison will raise your eyebrows. You pay for quality with Prolines. However...I've never met a Proline owner that was sorry he chose that manufacturer. 

My buddy had a 201 WA w/ 150 Merc and we used that boat for everything from trolling for walleyes, to salmon fishing on LM, to skiing with his kids, to perchin'...you name it, we did it in that boat. 

Prolines are dry rides. They handle heavy seas very well. They hold their value over the long term. Steve bought his boat new in 1998 for $28k, then sold it in 2004 for $18,500 w/ over 500 hours on the big motor and over 1500 on the kicker. 

They might possibly be the ultimate trailerable Great lakes fishing boat. 

Stripers are in-between Trophys and Prolines in my book. Some good things, some not so good. 

And no...I do not work for Proline...I just love those boats.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes Prolines are great boat, others I would put at there level or higher would be Hydro Sports, Edgwater, Grady, Boston, Triton, Polar, and if I thought about it a few more probably, Hydro has one of the better layouts in that market with probably the best pricing for what you get, proline are eye to eye with them IMO.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heres a few of BFG's comments that kind of struck a nerve that i would like to reply to. 

The transom is twice as thick on a Proline as a Trophy, not to mention the gunwhales do not need to be reinforced to mount riggers or tracks for rod holders. 
*i run riggers and have flush mount rod holders. i did all the instalation work myself and didn't see any need to reinforce anything. so thats not true..

Cost comparison will raise your eyebrows. 
*i drove to florida to pick up my trophy because i got such a great deal on it. so cost compairson has nothing to do with it unless your going to buy new..i did researched and searched online for well over 6 months before i found the deal i was able to agree on.. that was my cost compairson.

They might possibly be the ultimate trailerable Great lakes fishing boat. 
*my trophy seems to do pretty good also..remember i trailered it from florida..oh yes with a chevy trailblazer 4.3 engine and 3 of us inside.

Stripers are in-between Trophys and Prolines in my book. Some good things, some not so good. 
*are you saying trophy boats are the bottom of the line??  


everyone is entitled to their opinion..but don't sit there and judge something you obviously have never owned. i own a trophy and i find mine to be a very well built and seaworthy vessel.. just because i didn't pay $50,000.00 for mine doesn't make it a cheeply built boat..

this has been a very informative thread for me so far. SO PLEASE do not turn it into a trophy bashing one. or a pissing contest  thank you..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Go with the Smart Tabs! It's an Ohio company too. 

http://www.nauticusinc.com/

Any questions, give Nauti-John a call. IBoat's have the best prices.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah it didnt even dawn on me....we where having a good post and he did kind of hi jack it, Not cool, sorry I didn't say something sooner I usually call out rudeness the second I see it. 

Trophy are a good boat, any boat you take care of is a good boat, motors on a 30K rig are the same as on a 60K rig. Lots of times you paying for the name, I know believe me I own a Ranger. yes they are one of the best boat money can buy but I think due to all the marketing hype, tourney's etc.the angler does pay more, but with that comes better warrenty, resell value etc. To each is own, why do you think there are more boat manufactures that any other consumer "fun" product, even more than cars/trucks.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

ezbite - I have a Trophy 2052 and it has a porta potty. Not enough room under there for an enclosed head. Has plenty of room for sleeping 2 but wish it had more storage space. It has a 190hp I/O and easily cuts through 3 footers. I feel it does quite well on gas especially after talking to a couple friends who told me they get about a mile to the gallon in their boats. I like the walk around also especially for perchin. 

Tomb - The ride is pretty dry unless you are going about 45 degrees into the wind. But on one of those 80+ degree days a little bit of spray feels great.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

My biggest complaint/problem with my Trophy 2052 is the 2 fishwells located on the deck. Trophy advertises them as a cooler to keep your fish in but they have no insulation to keep the ice from melting. Every time it rains or I wash the boat down they fll with water. These fishwells or as I call them waterwells are only in the Trophy 2002/2052 models. I have talked to other owners and they have the same problem. I have been giving serious thought to sealing them but have no idea how.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MaC said:


> My biggest complaint/problem with my Trophy 2052 is the 2 fishwells located on the deck. Trophy advertises them as a cooler to keep your fish in but they have no insulation to keep the ice from melting. Every time it rains or I wash the boat down they fll with water. These fishwells or as I call them waterwells are only in the Trophy 2002/2052 models. I have talked to other owners and they have the same problem. I have been giving serious thought to sealing them but have no idea how.


mine has a large single fish well right in the middle of the deck that NEVER (by choice) gets used. used it once for fish and it was pretty hard to clean out. i decided not to use it again. i never tried to use it as a cooler?? humm... im not going to seal mine because it is easy access storage for the day when people bring tackle boxes(when told not to) and extra junk..good place to put stuff out of the way..i dont get much water in it, theres a recessed rim around the top that has a drain in it. is your plugged up?


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Mac and company have you considered tee'ing off to the same pipe as the bilge pump or deck drain. It would make that a self draining tank. Of course you would need a valve to prevent it from flowing back into the bilge tube.

This has been a great thread.... I have found that folks in Florida think the Angler is a ... well ...a ... hmmm ... you get what you pay for


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

BFG, did you compare the Proline's to the "Trophy" Line models or when they were still under the Bayliner name...??? While i will agree Proline makes a very good boat some of your statements are not correct.
My 2359WA has 4 built in flush mounted rod holders (factory installed) in the gunwales...plus 2-3 bank tite-loks that I added without reinforcement. As mentioned in my earlier post the boat itself weighs in at 5500# dry (Hardtop) which makes for a very good ride on the lower three Great Lakes. As far as resale value goes, it's all in the eye of the beholder.  I'm going to assume you were refering to a O/B setup for the transom, so I can't really comment on that since I was only interested in an I/O. I will add that, I find it hard to believe that any manufacture would market a product that isn't seaworthy and result in huge law suits. Since the Trophy line was spun off the Bayliner name, it is my opinion that it's a much better designed and manufactured boat then the pre Thophy's.
Here's a link to Trophy's website showing their stringer design. It looks the same as Prolines (Fiberglass with foam filling).
http://www.trophyfishing.com/construction.asp



MacC,
I have the two fish boxes on my boat too. They do have a pump for each which makes draining very easy. The entire deck is self bailing, but what can be a problem is trolling with trailing waves (3-4 fts.+). Water will enter the scuppers and fill the fish tanks up to the overflows ports. I simply add 4 rubber stoppers to prevent the water from back flowing. Always remember to remove them when storing outside though.  Another thing you could possibly try is to add a piece of the round rubber (hollow) weather stripping to try and get a water tight seal around the lid.
FWIW:...Ice blocks work much better then cubes in 85+ degree temps for those fish boxes.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

ezbite - I have never put fish in mine. Don't like where they are located for that. I use them for limited storage but the way they are constructed they don't hold much. They both have a pump and a screen over the drains so a flip of the switch and they are emptied. I still have to keep the screens clean of the little things that build up on them like bugs, spiders and misc dirt.

Hook N Book - I like your idea of adding a round rubber weather stripping around the rim. I am going to persue that. Thanks.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

My father in law has the 2052. Opted for it over the seaswirl, Looked at the proline, but ruled it out quickly due to lower front hull design. Also seemed like the cockpit was smaller/tighter.

The in-floor fish boxes got used for fish once, and have been used for dock bumpers ever since. It has the pro package, and higher output motor. Great all around family fishing boat. We did add a handrail aroud the sides and back as it isn't as deep as the old cuddy it replaced.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Ezbite et al...

Didn't mean to tick anyone off here...the guy asked about Trophy's, Stripers, and Prolines...and nobody had said anything about Prolines, so I thought I would add to the thread. Hardly hijacking in my book. You want to talk hijacking, look at the two pages of off-topic stuff that starts at the bottom of the first page of this thread. 

I've fished on three different Trophys. All were built between 1996-1999. One had an O/B, the other two were I/O's. I was also a part of the process when my friend made the decision to purchase the Proline. Reasons that I listed above were primarily the reason he chose the Proline. I helped another friend mount downriggers and Pursuit tracks on his 1997 Trophy, and he was sorely disappointed after fishing that new setup. Gunwhales flexed when pulling divers, and he had to add backing to the transom for the kicker mount. It just wasn't the same, if you catch my drift, as the Proline. He sold that boat soon afterward, and bought a Proline, just like my other friend. 

Having said all of that, I have looked at the newer Trophys (as recently as last Saturday at Happy Days) and they seem to have improved a few things with their design. When I say improved, I mean..they are more like Prolines. 

With that, I apologize only for referring to mid-late 90's model Trophy boats. Should have made that clear in my original post. The comment about the price was simply to state that Prolines are more costly than other makes of boats in the same size category. I do not doubt the fact that you could tow your new-to-you boat from Florida to Ohio without any problems. You probably could not have done the same with a Proline 201WA. Significant weight difference related to the construction (i.e. heavier glass in the transom).

My point was saying that for the money, and for the peace of mind that comes with quality construction, Prolines should be seriously *considered * when looking into trailerable Great Lakes boats. Are they the best boat made? Hell, I don't know....but they are damn good. 

Of the three makes of boats that the original poster listed, I would rank Trophy #3 behind Stripers and Prolines. That is my opinion, and obviously you have a differing opinion. Did I lay the smack down on you for promoting your Trophy? I don't think so. Are Trophy's the worst of the worst? Hardly...and I never made that statement. 

Geesh....I was just trying to help. If you think my observations were wrong, then I guess it is your right to say so on a public forum, but you cannot deny what I posted....not when you consider that Trophy's have for a very long time been an "entry level" Great Lakes boat. Sufficient for initial needs in every single manner....safe, affordable, trailerable, etc. One only has to look at the sheer numbers of Trophy's available in the 20-23' range on the market today to see that many guys buy those boats initially, then eventually upgrade to different glass boats. But based on your responses, you would lead this guy to think that Trophy is the only make to consider. I beg to differ.

Sure, they are very nice. I just think the guy has some options..and when considering options, it is important to ask questions and try to educate yourself on all of the models available. If my post sounded biased against Trophy's...then I apologize for that. 


Sorry about all this...wow...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

BFG,
I don't see any need for an apology. You gave an opinion based on your past experience. I just happened to disagree with some of the assessments made in comparing the two, that's why I posted the link to Trpohy's construction method. Who makes the best boat or this or that is really not worth the energy of debating IMO...as long as the individual who owns it is satisfied is what really matters.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> BFG,
> I don't see any need for an apology. You gave an opinion based on your past experience. I just happened to disagree with some of the assessments made in comparing the two, that's why I posted the link to Trpohy's construction method. Who makes the best boat or this or that is really not worth the energy of debating IMO...as long as the individual who owns it is satisfied is what really matters.


me too !!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I have a 1997 Trophy Walkaround Cuddy like Ezbites.

1) What do you like about your 19-21' and why would you recommend it?
The easyness of trailering. If Erie is bad I can hit an inland lake. I like the cuddy also for storing my gear. I never splept on it yet. It rides great in heavier waves. 

2) What don't you like about your 19-21'?
I'm limited on the number of people I can fit on the boat comfortably (but sometimes it is a good thing) 

3) What do you know about Angler boats?
Not much

Which outboard would you buy next/again...Yamaha/Merc/Evinrude?
I had the original Force 120 that came with the boat= junk. I upgraded to a Yamaha 150 2 stroke and added a Yamaha 4 stroke 9.9 for a kicker. They are great motors and I get a top speed around 40mph with the 150 and troll as slow as 1.5mph with the kicker.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> im thinking of getting a smaller outboard. probably 115hp. not very often on erie do i get to open her all the way up. 1 footers and your airborne at full throttle with the 150hp, so theres no need for that power unless you want to pull a skier.


Ezbite, have you tried trimming your motor out some more. I had the same problem with my 150 at first. After I trimmed her out, I ran flatter, smoother, and I gain a few extra mph.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Ezbite, have you tried trimming your motor out some more. I had the same problem with my 150 at first. After I trimmed her out, I ran flatter, smoother, and I gain a few extra mph.


got the "smart tabs" in the mail monday. i will be installing them soon. i believe(hope) that will cure the bow rise..yes i tried every angle of trim posiable. i even installed a hydrofoil.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> got the "smart tabs" in the mail monday. i will be installing them soon. i believe(hope) that will cure the bow rise..yes i tried every angle of trim posiable. i even installed a hydrofoil.


Let me know how they work out. I take a few hefty guys out and it would be nice not capsizing the boat LOL.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

No problem guys...just didn't want to give the wrong impression


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Ez they should work out well for you that's for sure, the pain in the are part about it is getting them tuned in right, the problem is you either need to get in the water or in and off the trailer to adjust them, the company has some good people over there and know there stuff they can help you get the tuned in just right, to tight or to loose is no good and ride and performace will suffer..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

k gone they look VERY easy to install but you know how that goes..the directions are pretty straight forward and there's 3 contact numbers if i have any problems. i will tell you this.. im not looking forward to entering the cool spring water if i need to adjust them. burrrrrr!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Put on chest waders and do it on the beach at edgewater or something. I would say shut down the big motor trim it up, put the kicker in reverse toward shore, throw a rope to someone and have them pull you in and adjust then kicker motor out and start running again. About the best I can come up with or do it at the dock lay down and adjust, you will need a few people but I am sure you want to adjust them with a common fishing load anyways. Call the dude and see what he tells ya.


----------

